# Where can I buy GZK band material in the US?



## Atomic_Chimp (Jun 29, 2021)

I am having trouble finding where I can buy GZK band material sellers in the US could you guys help me?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Sling-Tech Slingshot Supplies. Good guy. Ships fast.


----------



## Atomic_Chimp (Jun 29, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> Sling-Tech Slingshot Supplies. Good guy. Ships fast.


Thank you!


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Sling tech but the bsb brand is better is what I hear


----------

